# Is this a good wireless thermometer?



## jcv (Nov 23, 2009)

*clickety*

I have a thermapen and love it but I really want a probe that stays in the meat for doing roasts, turkeys and larger items. I liked the looks of this one because you can use it on 2 things at once - even if one is outside on the big green egg and the other is inside in the oven!

My wife wants a Christmas idea for me and this is it...   as long as you folks tell me it's a good one    If not, what is a good one?

Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the one you linked.

This is a good one.


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 23, 2009)

I have he Maverick ET-73 (1 probe for food and 1 for the smoker box).  If this one is using the same food probe be careful how how it gets.  They aren't rated for really high temps (around 450 I believe).  I have already had my food probe replaced.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a Maverick Single probe in my Arsenal of Thermometers...I've used it both as a meat probe, and as cooker temperature probe...It has performed well...No problems.
I would recommend it, and would not hesitate to buy another. 

The Polder line of thermometers work well too! I especially like the Single probe dual sensor model...It monitors the internal meat, as well as the cooking appliance temperature

Enjoy!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 26, 2009)

jcv said:


> ... I liked the looks of this one because you can use it on 2 things at once - even if one is outside on the big green egg and the other is inside in the oven!



Look at the specs again. There is only one transmitter ... I don't see where you could use it as you intend unless your BGE and oven are within the 80 inch max reach of the two probes.


----------



## jcv (Nov 26, 2009)

Right, but you can plug a probe into the pager as well. Here's a quote from the description:



> The probes can also be plugged into the pager, which displays a food's temperature on its LCD screen. So barbecuing brisket outside, roasting chicken in the oven, and keeping track of both is possible


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 26, 2009)

Ah - didn't see the Manual ... that makes more sense.


----------



## sear (Jan 3, 2010)

i just bought a "redi-chek" one at BBB
its basically the same, has the steel braided looking probe wire. 
im hoping this will be fine 400-450 F with my electric oven door closed on it  ... next time i will give it a test


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 3, 2010)

Maverick makes a high temp food probe.  You might be pushing with the 450F.  The standard probe is good to 410F.  The high temp probe is good up to 570F.


----------



## popeye59 (Apr 27, 2011)

I use this for my smoker

Oregon Scientific AW131 Grill Right Wireless Talking BBQ and Oven Thermometer

Probe is good to 572 degrees.

I really like it the when the girls voice says "It's nearly done"


----------

